# Loss of Nipple Sensation Due to Breastfeeding?



## Mulvah

I've noticed that I no longer have a pleasant nipple sensation when DP and I uh, dance. It's like I feel nothing, which is highly disappointing. Is this normal and/or will it return when I'm done breastfeeding?

I'm getting really frustrated with some of the changes breastfeeding has brought and this is just another issue making me wish I never started. I don't really feel that way, but I'm highly irritated about it all right now.







(I wanted to use the frown face, but couldn't find it and this little guy/girl seemed more appropriate. Haha.)


----------



## kittywitty

Mine are more sensitive now.


----------



## philomom

Mine are more sensitive than ever. Sorry, OP. Did you ask your doc/midwife if they thought this was common?


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

My are waaaaay less sensitive. In fact, I went from being too sensitive (so much so that I didn't want DH to touch them half the time -- it was just too much) to practically feeling nothing at all, too. (Before DD was born, I had some doubts about even being able to breastfeed because of the sensitivity.)


----------



## CherryBombMama

for the most part, mine are less sensitive. especially if in not fully in the love making mood. but i have noticed (after having my 2nd ds) that i am way more sexually aware of what my body can do/feel, so every now and then *everything* feels more senstive. but thats the exception, not the norm for me.

i also noticed that dh had to change his approach at how he danced (as you said it lol) because it would start to feel like he was trying to nurse, only badly, like he had a bad latch hahaha! as long as he does the opposite of what my ds does, it feels good to me. maybe have him try changing his technique?


----------



## Parker'smommy

I don't let dh touch my nipples when I'm breastfeeding. I'm all touched out in that dept. so they are basically off limits. I would say they would be less sensitive to him touching them because well, they are functioning right now. Does that make sense? BUT...if I'm not breastfeeding, they are highly sensitive and something pleasurable for me. Perhaps, because they are functioning in a different way, you are mentally blocking them from being sensitive in that way? Just a thought.

And while I do miss having that, it's all worth it imho. I wouldn't give up nursing my babes for anything.


----------



## akind1

Mine are way less sensitive. I don't know if they will ever go back . . .maybe with the next pregnancy - my breasts and nipples were very sensitive during my pregnancy with DS. I don't really mind. but DH might? priority is baby, not DH -

I do think that they are getting more sensitive as time goes on though. so who knows?

there are other ways to pleasure than the breasts, so it isn't really something I miss.


----------



## Mulvah




----------



## crystal_buffaloe

Sorry I wasn't specific -- I have a 5.5 month old and this is my first time nursing. I'm curious as well to see if I get back that sensitivity when nursing is over (though I'd be okay with some decreased sensitivity,







). Maybe you could start a poll?


----------



## kittywitty

How old is your dc? Is this your first? I did notice an increase in sensitivity post-breastfeeding and the least sensation from about 1 month-1 year postpartum as they were just soooo overused and I had some issues from bleeding, cracked nipples from bad latches with a couple of my kids. Once that had time to heal, it was different. You say this is only one of the issues that is making you want to stop bf, but I have to say personally, I had more issues bottlefeeding #2 and you never know how things may change a week or year down the road. Your body is still in flux postpartum. What other bf issues are you having?


----------



## karanyavel

I had reduced sensation until a few weeks after DD weaned. Boy am I glad, too. Had I had full sensation while nursing, it would have driven me nuts and there's no way I would have nursed as long as I did.

--K


----------



## Contrariety

DH isn't really allowed to touch my nips from the second I get pregnant until babe weans. After DS weaned, they went back to normal sensitivity, but where for sure less sensitive while nursing.


----------



## Mulvah

I forgot about this thread with the transition of the board. Anyway, thanks for the responses. I hope this changes once DS is weaned.


----------



## Katie T

Mine were way less sensitive after nursing my first. Now they are def not as sensitive but I do like the attention when we dance. (Hope that isn't too TMI) But if dh is just squeezing them through my shirt playing around I can almost not feel it. It is weird. I hope the sensitivity does come back more when I am done nursing but I don't know that it will.


----------

